# Cutting boards



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2017)

Canary/mahogany. End grain













Walnut/cherry and paduck/maple. Edge grains 






 


Black limba/maple. End grain





 



1"x16"x22". Garbage can home/ drawer pull out edge grain. Mahogany. 






 






Maple/canary. End grain






 






Walnut/cherry. Edge grain.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2017)

You've been busy! Looking good Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Sep 3, 2017)

First pic- where's the zipper pull?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2017)

jasonb said:


> First pic- where's the zipper pull?


It broke. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 3, 2017)

Good looking cutting boards Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nicely done. Good stuff....

And good to see your kids mug again...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done. Good stuff....
> 
> And good to see your kids mug again...


That's my mug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 3, 2017)

That black limba / maple wins it for me. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow! Tons of work paid off in big ways! That's a wonderful assortment of cutting boards with nice wood combos. Ingenious drawer pull, also. Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2017)

The100road said:


> That black limba / maple wins it for me. Very cool!


Thanks. Time to find some more of it


----------



## Ray D (Sep 4, 2017)

Good looking lot of cutting boards Tony. You inspired me a while back to make a few end grain boards for gifts.
I'm really liking that maple and canary end grain one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2017)

Great looking boards! well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Good looking lot of cutting boards Tony. You inspired me a while back to make a few end grain boards for gifts.
> I'm really liking that maple and canary end grain one.


If I inspired you. You probably gained 50 lbs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ray D (Sep 4, 2017)

Tclem said:


> If I inspired you. You probably gained 50 lbs


Lol...about this time of year I start looking for ideas for Christmas gifts. End grain cutting boards was the choice last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arkage82 (Sep 4, 2017)

Your pictures make me mad! LOL. I've been so busy with cabinetry, it's been a long time since I've made any of these boards. Still mesmerized by the design and beauty of the woods. Great work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 4, 2017)

Wowzer, great variety of boards! They all catch the eye, but the way you oriented the black limba is really cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful work! Love the endgrain combos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2017)

Great looking boards Tony. Now you need to knife and board combo matched sets...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great looking boards Tony. Now you need to knife and board combo matched sets...


I'm behind on knives lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm behind on everything

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

